

Hey, Remember Us? - Facebook Data Viz - chanderson0
http://heyremember.us/

======
stevenp
Interesting idea, but I had to reduce the Safari font size in order to see the
login button, since I'm on an 11" MacBook Air. For some reason they've turned
off overflow on the entire page.

